# Cope and stick 1st time HELLLLLP



## MrChips (Feb 4, 2009)

I have made the vertical piece think called the stick and it looks good with a nice radius.

Here's my question, when I cut the cope the (horizontal piece) do I keep adjusting the router height until the profile matches the previously cut stick?

Or what is the best way to get a good mating surface?

Is there a calculator to cut the cope length?

Thanks for your help

Mr Chips


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

You've got it right do the stick first and then make the cope. If you have to change your set up for the cope I suggest you make extra stick as a precaution. I also suggest you make or by a coping sled. Like this one.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/accessorysafe.html


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

a1Jim is correct.

DEFINITELY want test pieces make sure it is milled to the *exact* thickness of your stock.

Sneak up in it for a perfect fit!!
Good luck.


----------



## MrChips (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for coping suggestion.
I saw a coping holder where the piece to be coped was held under a square of wood and two pieces of wood the same thickness as the one to be coped in front and back making a slot for the coped piece, looked safe and a easy
Anyone tried this?
Thanks


----------



## MrChips (Feb 4, 2009)

OK it's working with my sled 
I'll try and AT&T a photo but PB is so difficult! security was turned off on PB from the Apple screens but PB still thinks it's secure and can't upload photo.
Attachments are so easy. But I'll try PB again.


----------



## MrChips (Feb 4, 2009)

LOL OK the last photo so of the sled and cope and stick example happy with it.

I'll try again just for my ego.


----------



## MrChips (Feb 4, 2009)

OK giving up on selecting a photo that is in PB but can't get it into the reply.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

That coping sled looks like it will work for you, but customarily one would leave a small shoulder at the top of the cove (and a corresponding ledge on the sticking) rather than a "feather edge"


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

If you have the cash to drop or want to make one may I suggest a pneumatic coping sled? They are phenomenal. I plan to make one one day. 
For cabinet doors there is nothing better. Except when you hit the lever and have a wedding ring on thus clamping your hand in the tool. Not that i ever done that. No, not me. It would be like 220 lbs of force-2 X PSI from the compressor.

http://archmastertool.com/


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

You may want to check out the router bit system of http://sommerfeldtools.com.

These are router bits calibrated from the bottom of the router bits and once set in a router table the cope and stick bits can be exchanged without resetting the bit height for a perfectly flush fit.


----------

